# Интернет > Графика >  как сделать с фото 3d модель.

## roman457

Хорошие люди утверждают что такое возможно нажатием всего несколькими кнопками....
Есть соответствующие сайты , но не кто не говорит что за программа есть ли такая вообще программа. или всё нужно самому рисовать с нуля.
 Если это реальность тогда не смогли бы выложить ссылки на программы или название и не  руководство.(Это было бы класно.)
МОжет есть опыт по данным программным продуктам. 
Всем учасникам данной темы огромное спасибо за любую информацию. :rolleyes:

----------


## svyat82

Работаю в 3Ds max, впервые слышу чтоб за два клика можно было, из растового изображения сотварить полноценную 3D модель. 
  И очень интересно какое именно изображение ты собрался преобразовывать?

----------


## Talaarantar

Strata 3D CX 5.6....3D Photo Builder Professional 2.3

----------


## biggg

Вообще-то большинство 3Д моделей почему-то похожи на порнозвезд

----------

